# Seymour Duncan Pegasus vs. BKP Nailbomb or Holydiver



## Rotatous (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm having a bit of a problem deciding which pickups to put in my Les Paul. I'm wondering what the differences between these pickups are, and if it's worth spending the extra cash on the bareknuckles or if I should get a set from the Pegasus/nazgul/sentient line of seymour duncans. I'm looking for something with not too much treble but plenty of clarity - I'm not interested in any "djent" tone. I want something thick and full of mids and punch, but not lacking in note distinction.

Hope you guys can help, thanks!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 12, 2015)

I had a Holy Diver and a Pegasus/Sentient combo, but in different guitars. The Holy Diver sounded OK, I guess. There was a lot of "space" between the notes. If you like that, you'd rave about "clarity." I didn't like it, so I'll call it gutless. i thought it lacked oomph or punch or whatever.

The Pegasus seemed pretty different. Kinda dark/boomy. Not nearly as crisp, but much thicker sounding than the Holy Diver. Really reminded me of the Tone Zone 7.


----------



## Berserker (Mar 12, 2015)

You'd probably get a better response in the pickups and electronics section.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 12, 2015)

I've had all 3 in my J-custom 7 but I haven't tried the 6 string pegasus before. They are all quite similar. 

The Holy Diver is like a JB, very 80s sounding, a lot of presence but the highs but not harsh, very good for soloing on the bridge, thick low mids with a moderate amount of bass, single notes sound full, not as clear or tight as Seymour Duncans. The Pegasus is very similar to the Holy Diver but less output and less modern. Its smoother and clearer but doesn't saturate under gain as well. The Ceramic Nailbomb is tighter than both, fuller sounding, brighter, more hi-mids, more modern sounding but has more crunch than chug. Alnico Nailbomb is similar but I found the bass a bit unclear, great for soloing so its similar to the Holy Diver.


----------



## Rotatous (Mar 12, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've had all 3 in my J-custom 7 but I haven't tried the 6 string pegasus before. They are all quite similar.
> 
> The Holy Diver is like a JB, very 80s sounding, a lot of presence but the highs but not harsh, very good for soloing on the bridge, thick low mids with a moderate amount of bass, single notes sound full, not as clear or tight as Seymour Duncans. The Pegasus is very similar to the Holy Diver but less output and less modern. Its smoother and clearer but doesn't saturate under gain as well. The Ceramic Nailbomb is tighter than both, fuller sounding, brighter, more hi-mids, more modern sounding but has more crunch than chug. Alnico Nailbomb is similar but I found the bass a bit unclear, great for soloing so its similar to the Holy Diver.



Huh, I play mostly rhythm but I definitely still care about my lead sound - which one did you like best for rhythm playing or in general? I'm sure I'll be happy with any of them compared to the burstbucker 3 in the les paul currently, but I want to make sure I spend my money wisely if I can still get a sound I really like without spending the extra money on the BKPs. 

Also posting in this section was on accident, if someone can move it that would be nice


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 12, 2015)

The majority of Bare Knuckle Humbuckers were designed for Tim's Les Paul so if you check out the EQ charts and modern metal sound clips it should give you a good idea what they will sound like in your guitar.(The aftermath and Black Hawk clips were done with a different guitar). I've also heard great things about Dimarzio Dominions. 

My favourite for rhythm out of them is the Nailbomb, here are two clips with an alnico nailbomb.


----------

